# NGD - Schecter C8 Blackjack ATX (Walnut Satin)



## TheMasterplan (Mar 18, 2011)

Greetings one and all, 

I'm proud to say I now own my first and only 8 stringer: the Schecter C8 Blackjack ATX and in Walnut Satin no less! I think I'm the first person on this board with this guitar in the walnut satin finish so I feel a little special for once. Unfortunately my camera isn't taking the best pictures right now, but here's a teaser that I sent my girlfriend and lead guitarist:







It plays like a fucking dream and to whoever says the Schecter necks are baseball bats, you must not speak from experience because this thing is only a hair thicker than most Ibby necks these days. Completely happy with my purchase. It's like getting sucked off by an angel.


----------



## wildchild (Mar 18, 2011)

oh sweet I am really liking the walnut satin look

I am waiting on my 6 to be sold to buy an 8

cant wait!!


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats bro! I don't know if it's the dark picture, but I actually like the fact that it looks way more unique and different than most black or red Schecters!  I want to see some quality pictures!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks amazing, congrats.


----------



## wildchild (Mar 18, 2011)

are these still korean made?


----------



## TheMasterplan (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Congrats bro! I don't know if it's the dark picture, but I actually like the fact that it looks way more unique and different than most black or red Schecters!  I want to see some quality pictures!



I'll get some porn going when there's daylight to take some legitimate pictures. It's actually kind of a reddish brown - definitely not that brighter kind of cherry red that I've seen a lot of. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> Looks amazing, congrats.



Many thanks. 



wildchild said:


> are these still korean made?



Yeah, my headstock says Crafted in South Korea


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 18, 2011)

looks great dude! i saw those online at DCGL, by far the best looking of the bunch.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 18, 2011)

I demand moar pics


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks fantastic! More pics would be sick too. Good to see another happy Schecter owner on here .


----------



## TheMasterplan (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's the porn dump I promised:


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice dude!


----------



## Opion (Mar 19, 2011)

AHHH Just when I was GASing for this...nice score!

How do bends play out on that thing? I was curious about the 26.5" scale and how it'd handle the high string tension, and also the low F#. While I wish there was a company that made an 8 with all the specs I prefer you have to take one with the other. In this case, fixed bridge, blackouts, etc.

Enjoy that thing duder!


----------



## TheMasterplan (Mar 19, 2011)

Opion said:


> AHHH Just when I was GASing for this...nice score!
> 
> How do bends play out on that thing? I was curious about the 26.5" scale and how it'd handle the high string tension, and also the low F#. While I wish there was a company that made an 8 with all the specs I prefer you have to take one with the other. In this case, fixed bridge, blackouts, etc.
> 
> Enjoy that thing duder!



I only feel a little more resistance than usual, but it's not difficult to push for a full step bend. I will say my calluses are reforming, though that could be because I've been without a steel string guitar for a week 

My band tunes in half step, but I have this thing set up as 
D# A# F# C# G# D# A# F# and find that it's pretty tight and snappy, but still really articulate and retains a lot of organic-ness. The blackouts sound great clean or distorted. Depends on what you want to tune to I guess, like any nerd I tuned to drop E when I got it home and started jamming on obZen and I found quickly that if I was to keep it in that tuning I'd need a neck adjustment or heavier strings. Stock I think the F# is a .74 and I know the folks around here like beefier strings, but I like using light picks so it works for me. Still sounds really full. The only thing I want to change which is minor as hell is that I'm used to using a .59 on my 7th string and right now it's a .54 I think. Doesn't feel quite right, but it still plays like butter.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 19, 2011)

YES! It does look better than I imagined. I'm definitely feeling this color more than the previous ones I've seen. Also, that binding is so tasty!


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 19, 2011)

That's probably the only Shecter 8-string at which I've ever looked and said "wow, that is really nice"


----------



## Philligan (Mar 19, 2011)

That's seriously my favourite looking production 8 string. The 7 has been haunting my dreams for a long time. Congrats man


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 19, 2011)

That wood grain looks freakin' amazing. You lucky son of a biscuit! Enjoy the new axe.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 19, 2011)

God I am so jelly of those walnut finished.
You sir, are a scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 19, 2011)

that finish looks great!
Congrats on the guitar man.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn, that is a sharp axe you've got there sir. Congratulations!


----------



## JohnBorn (Mar 20, 2011)

woww!! Congrats on ur ngd~ This guitar is on my waiting list for now~

Is it to hang the guitar like that?? I have S7320 and only put it in the case instead of hanging it on my triple guitar stands coz im a bit wary of damaging the neck joint


----------



## XEN (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats man! It's ridiculous how good that guitar is. I haven't picked up my Steinberger once since mine came in.


----------



## Seventary (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats. Best looking Schecter i've ever seen!!


----------



## Tones (Mar 21, 2011)

GORGEOUS


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 21, 2011)

This Schecter and the Loomis are prolly the only Schecters I like! Nice score, enjoy!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 22, 2011)

TheMasterplan said:


> The only thing I want to change which is minor as hell is that I'm used to using a .59 on my 7th string and right now it's a .54 I think. Doesn't feel quite right, but it still plays like butter.



The stock 7th string on the Schecter 8s is actually .064. They use .054 for the low E (6th string).


----------



## Inception7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow man, that looks really great! I'm jealous!


----------



## blr5109 (Mar 22, 2011)

wow never was a huge schecter fan but that thing looks legit....nice score


----------



## TheMasterplan (Mar 22, 2011)

Inception7 said:


> Wow man, that looks really great! I'm jealous!



And I'm jealous of your awesome two-hand technique, so I guess we're even. 

But seriously, thanks everyone for all of the comments. I still love this thing to death and will actually be posting a video soon if anyone would care to see how this thing sounds.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 27, 2011)

awesome guitar, finish looks great.
I am kinda bummed that schecter didn't decide to mass produce the Vampyre Red Satin finish they released a limited number of this past year (you can find some pics on the net of this finish and it is freakin' awesome, very close to this finish, kind of like this finish meets the loomis.)

hngd!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats, that's a classy guitar.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats man, I love those guitars


----------



## Nile (Mar 28, 2011)

amazing


----------



## okarma (Mar 30, 2011)

that's awesome. ebony fretboard with an awesome finish and blackouts. if I didn't play drop E (EBEADGBE) I would definitely consider getting this guitar.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 30, 2011)

okarma said:


> that's awesome. ebony fretboard with an awesome finish and blackouts. if I didn't play drop E (EBEADGBE) I would definitely consider getting this guitar.



Is the scale length not long enough to properly intonate the low string at that tuning?


Rev.


----------

